# Polarity responder



## Suehil

'Polarity responder' is a made-up term that describes, in a neutral fashion, someone who always argues. Someone who immediately thinks of objections to whatever he or she hears.  Sometimes such people are called 'mismatchers'.

I'm looking for a good Dutch translation.  I came up with 'tegenpoolreageerder' - does anyone have a better suggestion?


----------



## Sauv

Poeh! Ik vraag me af of we daar wel een woord voor hebben. Tegenpoolreageerder lijkt me niet geschikt, ik heb daar in ieder geval nog nooit van gehoord, en ik denk dat een Nederlander je ook vreemd aan zal kijken wanneer je dat zegt. Ik zou 'iemand die altijd een weerwoord moet hebben' zeggen, maar goed, dat is meer een omschrijving, niet echt een term.


----------



## Joannes

Moeilijk. In mijn dialect wordt dat al eens *ne contraire* genoemd, dwz *iemand die contrair doet*, altijd het conflict opzoekt. Het is ook wel geen neutrale term, en geen Standaardnederlands. 

Ik zal er nog eens over nadenken maar ik zou je wel eerder aanraden zelf een Nederlands woord uit te vinden dan *tegenpoolreageerder* te gebruiken want dat klinkt echt heel geforceerd.


----------



## Grytolle

strijdigaard?


----------



## Lopes

Ik vind *azijnzeiker* altijd wel een mooi woord, maar dat heeft denk ik toch een andere connotatie, namelijk iemand die op alles wel wat te zeiken heeft..


----------



## Suehil

'Polarity responder' is in het Engels ook geen bekende kreet.  Het moet een beetje pseudo-wetenschappelijk klinken.

Ik hou wel van 'azijnzeiker', ook al is het niet precies wat ik zoek


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Iemand die _discussiebereid_ is? Lijkt me vrij neutraal, niet al te negatief.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Mja, maar discussie_bereid_ is niet discussie_zoekend_ he..

Nog eventuele mogelijkheden waar ik aan heb gedacht: *balorig* en *dwars* (Anniii's bericht herinnerde mij eraan). Ze neigen wel naar 'tegendraads' en zijn dus wel niet vrij van connotatie (al heb ik m'n twijfels of er wel een neutrale term voor bestaat).


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Joannes said:


> Mja, maar discussie_bereid_ is niet discussie_zoekend_ he..
> Nog eventuele mogelijkheden waar ik aan heb gedacht: *balorig* en *dwars* (Anniii's bericht herinnerde mij eraan). Ze neigen wel naar 'tegendraads' en zijn dus wel niet vrij van connotatie (al heb ik m'n twijfels of er wel een neutrale term voor bestaat).


Nee, ik vind _discussiebereid _dan ook niet de best mogelijke poging tot vertaling. 

Het probleem hier lijkt mij inderdaad dat de term vrij neutraal zou moeten zijn. Een ander probleem is dat de term "een beetje pseudo-wetenschappelijk (moet) klinken". Met alle respect, maar _balorig_, _dwars_, _azijnpisser_ (ken ik eerder dan _azijnzeiker_), _ne contraire, strijdigaard _etc. lijken mij niet echt woorden die in een (pseudo-)wetenschappelijk register passen...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Sauv

Dwars vind ik persoonlijk het beste de lading dekken, maar is inderdaad niet echt geschikt voor een wetenschappelijke tekst.


----------



## jacquesvd

Suehil said:


> 'Polarity responder' is a made-up term that describes, in a neutral fashion, someone who always argues. Someone who immediately thinks of objections to whatever he or she hears. Sometimes such people are called 'mismatchers'.
> 
> I'm looking for a good Dutch translation. I came up with 'tegenpoolreageerder' - does anyone have a better suggestion?


 
I suppose the most common denomination for such a person would:
'hij is polemisch van aard' of 'een polemisch persoon'


----------

